# 90-92 stanza questions



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

if you guys have any questions about the 90-92 nissan stanza and i will help you the best that i can. i help out some of you all ready i know the motor in side and out and i have one that i race it runs 13 sec in a 1/4 and tops out at 147 mph (i have parts for sale too)
so ask away:waving:


----------



## adlam (Jul 5, 2006)

*engine squeal stanza sentra swap*



bobby22_8 said:


> if you guys have any questions about the 90-92 nissan stanza and i will help you the best that i can. i help out some of you all ready i know the motor in side and out and i have one that i race it runs 13 sec in a 1/4 and tops out at 147 mph (i have parts for sale too)
> so ask away:waving:


High pitch squeel coming from engine. No loose belts. Sounds like an air leak. Also changed plugs, rotor, and car still runs rough (600-700) at idle. Any connection between symptoms. Also, do any sentra motors fit to a 91-92 stanza?


----------



## Salacious (Jan 19, 2006)

My car at times randomly will idle really low and sometimes stall and its like it floods because i have to try and try and try to get it going again and when it does a huge puff of black smoke comes out the back. i put on a custom cold air intake and there was a hose that came out of it seemed liek a vaccum hose which does not go to it now and i was wondering if maybe that was the problem. i'm not sure if it will cause the flooding but it is very strange it happens more when i am driving and i try to go and it just wont move .


----------



## o0obobbisho0o (Oct 12, 2006)

do you know where the fuel pump is in a 90' stanza? i know they fit for 90-92 but I figured I'd be specific


----------



## Syracuse315 (Jan 10, 2007)

bobby22_8 said:


> if you guys have any questions about the 90-92 nissan stanza and i will help you the best that i can. i help out some of you all ready i know the motor in side and out and i have one that i race it runs 13 sec in a 1/4 and tops out at 147 mph (i have parts for sale too)
> so ask away:waving:


What mods do you have that make it so quick?


----------



## rryder (Mar 10, 2007)

*'92 Stanza radio wiring diagram*

anyone have this diagram, so I can find out what wire is what.
I'd like to hook up a cd player....and would like to do it with the right connections.

thanks for your help in advance!

rryder:woowoo:


----------



## gamma111 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Does anyone have the wire/fuse diagram for a 1990 nissan stanza sedan?*

(The radio was stolen and while trying to reinstall a new one on my own some wires may have shortly come into contact with eachother causing various devices to stop working properly.... for example the clock doesnt come on anymore when the switch or ignition is turned on, the windshield wipers turn on everytime the switch is turned on, the automatic seat belts dont retrack anymore when the door is opened unless the switch is on which is very annoying... now i have to open the door before i take my keys out of the ignition. And all these things stopped working properly after the incident with the wires)

Any help would surely be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

rryder...the easiest way to do it is with a conversion harness. You can pick one up at most Wal-marts near the car radio display or through sites such as Crutchfield.com. The conversion harness will allow you to hook it up to your aftermarket unit's harness and then allow you to simply plug into the car's factory harness without chopping it up and guessing which wire goes where. They usually run about $10.


----------



## stanzaman1508 (Mar 5, 2007)

i am tryin to make mine a street/strip car but am having a little bit of issues with findig parts that are compatible if you could help me out in telling me were to find parts and suck i would be very greatfull


----------



## stanzaman1508 (Mar 5, 2007)

sorry *such


----------

